# Do cooking syringes work?



## achilles007 (Oct 10, 2011)

Someone told me online that cooking syringes/injectors dont work because the sauce/marinade never stays in when you inject it, and that the meat pushes it all back out.

Is this true?

Do flavor injectors/syringes work in your opinion?


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes they really work, when i brine cure pork loin for example, I inject 10% of the meats total weight in and it says there. you might loose a trace but not enough to be noticable


----------



## eman (Oct 10, 2011)

i have posted this before4 but this looks like a great spot to post it again.

 Season your meat w/ rub or whatever spice you use .Wrap w/ a good cover of plastic wrap.

Inject thru the plastic wrap . that way any injection that may leak out will stay on the meat and  not in the pan. unwrap right b4 you get ready to smoke and hit w/ another dusting of seasoning and smoke it up.


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 10, 2011)

I inject my hams and turkeys. There is a very noticeable difference. you will definitely get some of it running out, but IMHO it is moistening and flavoring as it makes it's way through the meat on its way out.


----------



## michael ark (Oct 10, 2011)

What Eman said.If your really skilled you can do this.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/89979/from-hog-leg-to-easter-ham


----------

